# More Cheese!



## travcoman45 (Jan 24, 2010)

Did some more cheese on used ta be cool taday:


Did Colby/Monteray Jack an Cheddar this time, now the two week wait begins.

It turned that Cheddar a nice rich amber color. 
__________________


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 24, 2010)

Been some great weather for that, I stocked up on the chedder and gouda, did it all last weekend.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jan 24, 2010)

When I was in Sams buying pork butts, I almost took the plunge and bought some cheese to smoke ... but kept saying "next time". Yours looks pretty good, Tip!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice thin bout smokin in the shop this year, weather ain't been a real big factor!  The bonus ta that, the shop sure does smell awful good!


----------



## desertlites (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks good Tip,my supply is getting low so better get on the stick.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 25, 2010)

Thats the stuff there! Had a smoked grilled cheese sammich for lunch just today.


----------



## erain (Jan 25, 2010)

sheesh lemme guess... with 4B's mater soup???? lol  i gotta try some a that cheese smoking while the weather is cool here!!! looks good tip


----------

